# got into an arguemnet with the guy at petco



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

so im walking in petco, no real intention to buy anything. then something caught my eye. right below the baby pacu tank is three red bellied piranha (pretty decent size too) in with an oscar. they are being sold as pacus. so i asked the guy, "those are pacus, because they look like piranha to me." he tells me they are pacus and that pacus look like piranhas and all this bull sh*t. and basically i tell him yea i know. but pacus have big goofy eyes, black bars on their back, not dots, and THEY DONT HAVE SHARP POINTY TEETH.

but anyways the guy insisted they were pacus because they arent allowed to sell piranha. im thinking of going back and buying them anyways if they are still there.


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

yeah..and this time i went into a pj pet centre,they had a pike cichlid in with an oscar and the oscar had no tail,i was gonna ask if i could get the oscar for 1/2 price :laugh:


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)




----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

hahaha


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

they are cockmasters


----------



## NEWBIE4NOW (Jan 2, 2004)

shouldnt have said anything just buy all 3 at a pacu price there cheap


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)




----------



## UUSKAR (May 30, 2004)

Wow I wish petco would sell piranhas where i live


----------



## ak47 (Jun 2, 2004)

Shoulda bought them as pacus and then sue saying they ate all your fish and now your truamatissed.JUST KIDDING.Ask him to put a couple feeders in


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

NEWBIE4NOW said:


> shouldnt have said anything just buy all 3 at a pacu price there cheap


 yea no sh*t. i dunno if theyre gone now. but im having a feeling that they got transported to this LFS that does sell p's. the lady said they werent expecting ps (they usually have tiny tiny little babies) for about another month. then today i went in and they had five in reds for sale....wierd


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

don't worry, i've got a better petco story...

there's been a burst in arowana stockings in the local pet stores. well...needless to say, the guy told me that the silver aro was a BICHIR. i just snickered to myself and walked off...

[they DID have 1 ornate bichir and a needle nose gar...but an arowana is NOT a bichir, lol]


----------



## burningman (May 24, 2004)

yeah ive had idiots try and sell me cichlids and other sh*t out there that was not even close what they were saying it was havent found one to my advantage yet but i continue to look


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

I got a great lfs story, albeit a non-piranha experience.

I go to the local lfs and I see they have some decent size falcatus( fw barracuda) in. They are going for like $70 a pop. I see one, who is missing an eye, and has been labled " rare one-eyed barracuda" and was listed for $75. True story.


----------



## neongreen (Apr 12, 2004)

HAHAHAHahhaha LOL! nice.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

you should have told him to prove it to you and let one of them bite him.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Seems you met another LFS genius...







!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

SLANTED said:


> I got a great lfs story, albeit a non-piranha experience.
> 
> I go to the local lfs and I see they have some decent size falcatus( fw barracuda) in. They are going for like $70 a pop. I see one, who is missing an eye, and has been labled " rare one-eyed barracuda" and was listed for $75. True story.










That is to funny!


----------



## fishypoo2 (Jan 29, 2004)

You could always report them to the Feds... (unless they give it to you)


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

i was listening to a guy at the lfs give advise to a women that was buying a fish for here son. She seen the jaguar cichlids ,about 3", and asked about them. The guys told her that she could house it in a 20g for life. i just started laughing and left the store. BUt its the only one i have so i can't be too rude.

And that is why i never ask the people there what they think is a good idea for my tanks.


----------

